# Bozeman Montana



## elsillo (Aug 6, 2017)

Hi all, 

I was looking for info and suggestions on places to stay close by Bozeman, MT or Fly Guides as I would like to plan a trip around July-September this year. Anyone that has gone and can advise of any tips I would be more than grateful.

Thanks,


----------



## Pudldux (Mar 3, 2016)

Sent you a pm


----------



## afernandez (Aug 28, 2013)

Plenty of good fishing out of Ennis on the Madison (about an hour drive from bozeman). Have not stayed there, but there are guides operating out of that town. Great time of year to be there, you may catch the salmon fly hatch if you there in early July or the golden stonefly hatch thereafter. Great fishing. Not sure what you consider "close by", but if you are willing to drive, relatively close by (little less than 2 hours) is the town of west yellowstone which is probably the best jumping off point for a TON of fishing options inside and outside of the park. Hotels, guides and fly shops galore. I've stayed at Campfire Lodge which is right on the Madison, with plenty of DIY fishing within striking distance. great breakfast there too. https://campfirelodgewestyellowstone.com/

You also have the Slide Inn further downstream. https://www.slideinn.com/about-slide-inn/lodging/


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Bozeman native.....PM sent


----------



## mightyrime (Jul 18, 2016)

i used to stay in 3 forks down the road. Access to ruby, jefferson, beaverhead, madison. Its where winston rods are made.

jefferson is the bomb in fall when the browns move up it


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Just to clarify, Winston Rods are made in Twin Bridges not Three Forks And there are no fish in the Jeff so move along now.


----------



## levidog (May 14, 2017)

Used to guide out of Bozeman. 
The upper Madison is worth the drive, but better if you can find a place to stay in Ennis. Staying in Bozeman will work if you’re hitting different rivers daily. 
The upper Madison is great for wading and floating. 
Go high and the wading is great and there is no fishing from boats allowed. 
Once you hits Lyons Bridge below the slide area, the float game is on. The actual slide area itself hold amazing fish, even though it doesn’t look nearly as appealing as the other sections of river. 
The upper floating sections are one big wide winding river with shallow ruffles and structure that take some time to truly appreciate. It hard to discern where to throw at first. Someone who has spent time there will make you see the subtleties of the terrain. 
The Varney to Town float is awesome if there is good flow. Tons of braids, logs, undercuts, and deep pools. Truly an amazing way to spend multiple days. It’s my favorite place. 
If there’s moss in the river, go upstream. Water temp plays a huge deal there. 
There are a ton of fish on the banks...but that is where every Trustfunder guide fishes because it’s easy. Strike indicator and a couple of BH princes. Jesus. Should be outlawed. The sculpin population in that river is outstanding. The fish don’t chase like you would think. Dead drift around structure with a twitch here and there. Running a small nymph about 15-18” off the back of the sculpin works well too. They may not be on the sculpin but it draws them out and they pick up the nymph pattern. 
If your there early July, the salmon fly’s can be good on the upper. You can fish it with 5000 of your not closest friends. Super crowded and the guides are like Keys guides during Tarpon season. 
(If you want to fish Salmonfly’s go to the Gunnison in Colorado.)

The lower Madison will be too warm to fish then unless you have a late runoff in July. 

Hoppers on the Yellowstone is SO MUCH FUN!!! Do it. You won’t be disappointed. Beautiful float, easy, active fishing, but a float is the only way to truly enjoy this big river. It is beautiful and there are some BIG fish that come up for dries. Try a brownish/yellow hopper that floats low in the water. I even used to tie them with a little lead on the tail so the ass end sunk below the surface. 
Running a small parachute as a second fly always draws strike from smaller fish too. 

I agree with Steve. The Jefferson is not a productive place unless you have lots of time to waste proving you can catch a fish in every river in the world. 

Have an awesome trip. 
You’ll love it!!!!


----------



## elsillo (Aug 6, 2017)

Thanks everyone for the excellent information! I have received several DM's with guide info and I will be planning this trip with a couple friends.


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

If it’s your first time trout fishing I suggest also finding some time to hit so high elevation tiny creeks that usually hold lots of small fish and can be a fun day, if not interested in bigger fish. Shoot me a text or dm on Instagram and I can give you some more info.


----------



## mightyrime (Jul 18, 2016)

Twin Bridges is where I meant... not Three Forks. Jefferson is a secret....oops



ifsteve said:


> Just to clarify, Winston Rods are made in Twin Bridges not Three Forks And there are no fish in the Jeff so move along now.


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2019)

elsillo said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I was looking for info and suggestions on places to stay close by Bozeman, MT or Fly Guides as I would like to plan a trip around July-September this year. Anyone that has gone and can advise of any tips I would be more than grateful.
> 
> Thanks,


Our son lives in Bozeman and heads up the marketing for Yellow Dog Flyfishing Travel. I'll shoot you a PM with his contact info. He knows the area extremely well and can tell you where to fish on your own or hook you up with a guide or lodge.


----------



## levidog (May 14, 2017)

Greg Lyles said:


> Our son lives in Bozeman and heads up the marketing for Yellow Dog Flyfishing Travel. I'll shoot you a PM with his contact info. He knows the area extremely well and can tell you where to fish on your own or hook you up with a guide or lodge.


Greg,
Is he looking for an older male assistant to carry his bags, computers, make coffee, etc. ? 
I’m married so I have plenty of experience with servitude. And I’m cheap. 

Thanks
Tim


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

And don't forget the Rockin R Bar in Bozeman.


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2019)

levidog said:


> Greg,
> Is he looking for an older male assistant to carry his bags, computers, make coffee, etc. ?
> I’m married so I have plenty of experience with servitude. And I’m cheap.
> 
> ...


Tim, you’re next in line behind me! Ive been applying for that job for a couple of years now.


----------



## levidog (May 14, 2017)

Greg Lyles said:


> Tim, you’re next in line behind me! Ive been applying for that job for a couple of years now.


Gregg,
I have housing there. My brother still lives there and we own 30 acres on the pass. Working on the retirement hacienda (a few years off). 
Let me know when you’re up there. We should do a float on one of those great rivers. And then sit under the big ol pines and sip whiskey while looking at my dirt pad. Got it all dug out and ready. Just need to fund the house now!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2019)

I’ll probably be out there in late May and again in September sometime. That would be a lot of fun!


----------



## FLFlyGuy (Jan 15, 2019)

While you’re up there, talk to the guides about driving into Wyoming to fly fish some creeks and rivers. Some of the most beautiful scenery and wildlife is up there and it’s only about an hour or so from Montana. We fished out of Billings, and caught tons of trout. Good luck!


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

FLFlyGuy said:


> While you’re up there, talk to the guides about driving into Wyoming to fly fish some creeks and rivers. Some of the most beautiful scenery and wildlife is up there and it’s only about an hour or so from Montana. We fished out of Billings, and caught tons of trout. Good luck!


The Miracle Mile and Freemont Canyon. I had some of my best days fishing there.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

You guys need to get out a map and look at where Bozeman is compared to fishing WY. Its not anywhere close to an hour or so except for YNP. And even the Park is a good drive.


----------



## levidog (May 14, 2017)

ifsteve said:


> You guys need to get out a map and look at where Bozeman is compared to fishing WY. Its not anywhere close to an hour or so except for YNP. And even the Park is a good drive.


Completely different river shed. Long drive. Awesome places to fish, but not from Bozeman.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

levidog said:


> Completely different river shed. Long drive. Awesome places to fish, but not from Bozeman.


Agreed. This is one of my main gripes with internet discussions. Somebody starts out a fairly finite topic such as this then somebody (with probably good intentions) veers off course. Shoot if you are in Bozeman why not consider the Bow. Its only a days drive....lol.


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

ifsteve said:


> You guys need to get out a map and look at where Bozeman is compared to fishing WY. Its not anywhere close to an hour or so except for YNP. And even the Park is a good drive.


I know that but when he said Billings, that's when I put in the North Platte.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

The North Platte is hardly a day trip from Billings! And Billings is over 2 hours from Bozeman. I am kinda just busting your chops but the OP was asking about around Bozeman and now he's getting suggestions that are over 5 hours away.


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

ifsteve said:


> The North Platte is hardly a day trip from Billings! And Billings is over 2 hours from Bozeman. I am kinda just busting your chops but the OP was asking about around Bozeman and now he's getting suggestions that are over 5 hours away.


True. I am not from there. But I have flown into Billings, fished the Big Horn for 3 days and then drove down to the North Platte for 3 days. So I broke it up so it didn't seem as long. One trip I started in Salida, CO and fish the Arkansas, then up to Aspen and fished those rivers and then up to Steamboat and fished the Yampa. Then we drove up into WY and fished the north Platte and then finished the trip on the Big Horn. One of THE best trips of my life.


----------



## levidog (May 14, 2017)

ifsteve said:


> Agreed. This is one of my main gripes with internet discussions. Somebody starts out a fairly finite topic such as this then somebody (with probably good intentions) veers off course. Shoot if you are in Bozeman why not consider the Bow. Its only a days drive....lol.


I’d fly to Calgary to hit the Bow!!! Town is fun as hell too!!!


----------



## Craig Pablo (Feb 15, 2018)

Lots of good info already. If at all possible I would personally wait until September. Rivers are *less *crowded, way less tubers and recreational floaters as well. Fishing is typically better in September as well. PM me if you have any other questions, and I'd be happy to point you to some lesser known places. Enjoy!


----------



## 7WT (Feb 12, 2016)

Not a guide nor from Montana. I have fished the Madison often however as a dear friend of mine is an owner of Jack Creek Ranch just outside of Ennis. We often fish "the fingers" always wading. Water levels and time of year as in any river/stream are the key. I have fished it very high successfully with large often yellow nymphs, and then when it is very low in mid summer with hoppers in the pools- a blast. I have walked miles in the river down to Ennis Lake and hooked some monster black rainbows on #7 and #8 tippets with tiny nymphs typically to see them jump once- but the shakes it gives you is worth it. You can stand on the edge of Ennis lake in the early morning and wait for the fish to come around the edge. Clear enough to see the takes. Drift boating is ok but I prefer to wade. Lots of places to do so. I have fished up at the top near the yellowstone entrance, but not as successfully probably because I am not as familiar. Best of all perhaps is taking off into the Tobacco Root mts. and if you can get there- horse or four wheeler fish the lakes up top for cutthroat- now that is something- eagles flying over head- ice still around and an occasional grizzly. Fish on almost every cast. Thin Air.


----------



## TACZK (Dec 7, 2017)

Craig Pablo said:


> Lots of good info already. If at all possible I would personally wait until September. Rivers are *less *crowded, way less tubers and recreational floaters as well. Fishing is typically better in September as well. PM me if you have any other questions, and I'd be happy to point you to some lesser known places. Enjoy!


Yeah, but by then the bulls are bugling and its hard to focus on fishing unless you've tagged out on an elk.


----------

